# Anode Rod / Hot Water Tank..



## NorPlan (Jun 3, 2014)

:hide: We've been having issues with a Black Charcoal like film pouring out of the Hot Water tap into the Bathtub especially and a slight hint of a Sulphur like smell..The previous hot water tank was changed out beginning of last Summer, combination of old age & defective elements..Never any problems with the Black Film and so on..The New Hot Water Tank 1st showed signs of issues about 6 weeks into Use...We were away from home for 3 weeks, Wife decided to have a Hot Bath...Surprise Surprise out comes the Black Film with the slight sulphur smell..Called the company that installed the HW Tank, they came and replaced the Aluminum Anode Rod adding some ball bearing style aluminum pellets down the cylinder as well.. :help: Any Ideas or Hints what it could be ...Thanks


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=water+smells+like+sulfur&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

and

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=satan+sulfur&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

and

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=satan+sulfur+bush+chavez&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2014)

Is it just the tub or all fausets, check the aerators for particles that might be rubber.


----------



## JoeD (Jun 3, 2014)

What did they replace the rod with? Some times switching between aluminum and magnesium will resolve this issue.


----------



## NorPlan (Jun 4, 2014)

JoeD said:


> What did they replace the rod with? Some times switching between aluminum and magnesium will resolve this issue.



 As the previous HW Tank came with the house we weren't clear the status of an Anode Rod or if there was just what state it was in when the Tank was replaced...I contacted the Company that installed the present HW Tank and they've scheduled an appointment to come out, they suggested Removing the  Anode Rod altogether will Solve our Problem ??


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2014)

That's great if they remove the anode rod. Ask them what this will do to your warranty on it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 4, 2014)

havasu said:


> That's great if they remove the anode rod. Ask them what this will do to your warranty on it.




Yep, it's there for a reason.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 4, 2014)

I found this interesting, check out the fifth post
http://www.doityourself.com/forum/water-heaters/422260-oily-discharge-bathtub-faucet.html#b


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 4, 2014)

You are good!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur-reducing_bacteria


----------



## nealtw (Jun 4, 2014)

good, what happened to great..........................


----------



## NorPlan (Jun 5, 2014)

havasu said:


> That's great if they remove the anode rod. Ask them what this will do to your warranty on it.




 The Techs that installed the HW Tank came this morning...They installed a new tank with the Anode Rod completely Removed...They said the Warranty is still valid, as this issue is not new to them and this is a common recourse..Sure with the rod removed the concern about a shortened life span but we should get 8 / 10 yrs if all goes well..We do have a UV Light & HD Softener prior to the HW Tank...Cheers Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, a forum committee would have to issue a Declaration of Greatness.  Should I get started on the paperwork? :


----------



## nealtw (Jun 5, 2014)

nop, came automaticly with the forth generation.


----------



## NorPlan (Jun 8, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Well, a forum committee would have to issue a Declaration of Greatness.  Should I get started on the paperwork? :




  Finally caught my Neighbor, he had replaced his HW Tank about 14 months ago, prior to installation he removed the Anode Rod..His previous tank lasted 13 years...:2cents:


----------

